# I've been duped by my vet!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I am so angry. I took Millie and new puppy to the vet today for their rabies shots. They gave Millie the 1 year rabies shot when she could have had the 3 year. I FULLY intended for her to have the 3 year shot, but they *never asked me* and I was distracted with the excitement of my new dog. It wasn't until I got home and looked at the "1 year altered" tags and became enraged. 

They did this same thing to me last year with Henry. I mean, it is partially my fault for not remembering *both times* to ask for the 3 year, _but shouldn't they ask me?_

I wish I had just stuck with the holistic vet. I went back to this vet because the receptionist told me they could separate vaccines (ONLY parvo and then ONLY distemper). The holistic practice couldn't do this (they're too small and they'd have to buy in large quantities) so I figured I'd go to the regular vet. WELL, it turns out, as the vet told me after she gave Millie the rabies shot (we're spacing the other vaccines out), that it IS still the combination vaccine, except one component of it can be given separately. UGH. 

If I had gone to the holistic vet, she'd still be getting the combo vaccine, but at least she would have gotten a 3 year rabies! This is so frustrating! I just wanted to do things RIGHT for her...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, you did get duped and I'm sure it was on purpose. I remember several years ago I took one of my dogs in for a heartworm test only. Then all of a sudden there were two hyperdermic needles laying on the table. I asked what they were for. They said one was for heartworm test and the other was vaccinations. I got angry and informed the doctor that when I called for the appointment AND when they brought me back to the exam room that I didn't NOT want vaccinations. I was very emphatic and they never pulled that stunt again. Now each time I come in they ask if I want vaccinations.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm going to call tomorrow and complain. I wish they could change her registration to 3 years...but I'm sure that is illegal. I'm going to ask them to put a note in my records that my dogs ONLY get 3 year rabies shots. I hope they don't try to vaccinate Millie in the future years (aside from Rabies) - she's done with vaccinations for good in my book.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Uh, yeah. Not good business management at all. I always explain vaccines down to why they are given and what they are for and any potential side effects:

I believe the "1 year" rabies are the exact same ones as the "3 year" ones because we use the exact same one for both at my work, it all depends on how many previous rabies vaccines they've had. The second rabies shot should be good for three years ( even longer....)


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

What are the chances of dogs in the USA getting rabies? we don't have it in NZ. I have told my vet that as I have never vaccinated my kids I only want the minimum vaccines for my dog (and then I might not get them), of course before we got him we have no idea what he had had (racing greyhound) so she said we can string it out (parvo/distemper) for 2 years but I might wait 3. The only one I will have to get and I won't do this until (just before he goes into boarding kennels if need be) I need to is kennel cough. By law the dogs entering their kennels have to have it.
ps. I would be pissed off too and interesting what you said DaneMama I might fire the odd veterinary practice question at you sometime?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Sorry, Liz. That sucks. Sounds like holistic vets are more honest with both their canine customers and their human customers.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

That's just really wrong. I'm surprised that the vaccines are not done according to state guidelines. Every place that I have worked has just followed state regulations. In NC and Vermont, if a dog is over 1 year old, then they all get the 3 year rabies vaccine. The rabies tag they give us at check out says three years right on it. In Florida, all dogs have to have yearly Rabies. It actually wasn't up to the vet to decide. 

We have a lot of rabies cases in this state, but we still have 3 year vaccination schedules for dogs. I"ve also always heard what Natalie says, the vaccines are the same for 1 year and 3 year......they just recommend a dog have a booster their first time. I would fuss at the vet, and if you really want to make a deal about it, you can file a complaint with the state Veterinary board.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a big scam. I don't think I have ever heard of the one year Rabies. They must not push it here. They should have to prove to you that there is a difference in the shots. Which reminds me, my Vet left a massage to call her about my Rabies titers. Oh my what will she say?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah I was confused by the 1 year vs 3 year rabies vaccine thing too. Because at my clinic, as Nat said, they are the exact same thing and it just depends on how many previous rabies vaccines they've had. Like literally, we suck them out of the same little bottle in the exact same amount. But I remember years ago, I took Penny in to get vaccinated and they told me "Oh yeah, she's due for her 3 year one because we accidentally only gave her the 1 year one last time." I remember being really annoyed with them at the time too. I think you should go in there and ask to see the different bottles for the different rabies vaccines. Because I highly suspect, as Nat said, that the one you got is going to be just fine for 3+years.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Where I live as far as I know you don't have to get rabies shots. I don't agree with vaccinating every year but the vets push it like crazy. Are there more cases of rabies in the states than in Canada?

I didn't vaccinate Bishop at all. He had two rounds of puppy shots initially but nothing after that. Two of my cats when I was younger died of vaccine-associated sarcoma. I don't see the point of vaccinating for these diseases when they can die from the actual vaccine, albeit years later. They are both indoor cats so I don't worry.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We switched Zio to a different vet about 8 months ago when he had 2 months of GI distress & his vet at the time didn't solve his problem. She is very good with him plus she seems quite approachable.

So when we take Zio in for his annual heartworm test in the near future, I will be asking her about 3 yr rabies shots &/or titers tests. I will also be asking about his annual DHPP/Bortudella <sp?> at that time.

But to get back on the post that started this thread, I would be schedule a consultation with the vet to sit down & discuss these issues with him/her. Don't go in angry or argumentative: simply state your case & open a dialog with the vet on a professional level to try to resolve this problem. If you don't get the answers you want or the vet won't talk to you in a reasonable manner, tell h/h of your disappointment that the issue wasn't resolved to your satisfaction & that you will be seeking another vet for your dog. Then DO IT.


----------

